# stupid monitors



## soundop (Mar 18, 2006)

our school was doing a talent show with monitors on the stage, unfrotently we have one design flaw the only place where you can plug the monitors in is out of the feed back safe zone, and wee neded our long cords for something else, the way the auditorium is designed is so the speakers in the catwalk over stage face out angled prefectly at the moniters causing feed back form a monitor, is there any way around this without havng to adjust the monitors


----------



## vguard420 (Mar 19, 2006)

if you spent some time with the monitor eq (assuming you have one) you should be able greatly reduce the amount of feedback you getting. if your quick you can catch the feedback before it gets all loud and bad and find the frequency range or ranges that are causing problems and tweek them down til you problem is solved or gets to a point where you can work with it. you can also tweek the eq on the mics to help as well. another fix might just be turing them down a bit so the mics wont pick them up as much


----------



## cutlunch (Mar 19, 2006)

I am slightly confused about where the feedback is getting into your system. I take it you mean the microphones are picking up sound from the stage speakers. Because having the two speakers pointing at each other won't do anything.

If this is the case then try re-angling the microphones. Also if the FOH speakers are that far back on the stage do you actually need to use monitors.

Also check the position of the microphones in relation to where the monitors are.


----------



## soundop (Mar 19, 2006)

ok weve triedd that and we dont have a monitor eq but they should be farther up stage rater then on the area where the pit is (we have some stuff over our pit to make more stage area when we dont need the pit) but it is the speakers going into the mics but turning the gain down dosent do any thing, its the people have to stand in one area.


----------



## MircleWorker (Mar 21, 2006)

I know this is Kinda old

To fix that is to move your mics upstage. But, you said that is a problem. so the other solution is to put graphic EQ's on the monitor system. 

use the EQ's on the soundboard, keep in mind that this will effect over all tone quality.


----------



## saxman0317 (Apr 10, 2006)

i try to not mess with moniter EQs unless nessicary because that affects the over all tonality that the preformers are acting at. Its deffinatly a pain as an instrmentalist. But, if you just need to get longer cords, they make 1/4 to 1/4 adapters, sure you going to sacrifice some quality, but its only moniters.


----------

